# My six kitties and I want to say "hi!"



## Mykitties (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi everyone! 

I am new to the forum, I just found it on the internet yesterday and I really love it so far! My husband, my son and I live on a small ranch in Western Colorado with our multiple cat household here! I have six kitties: Opie (age:4 yrs) is a orange tabby, Toby (age:3 yrs) is a gray tabby, Emily (age:3 yrs)is a orange, gray and white calico, Harley (age:3 yrs) is a siamese and tabby mix, Sara (1 yr) is a all black kitty with a small white tip on her tail and then there is Winchester (abt 1yr) is a Maine ****. I also have 1 dog who is a Red Heeler named Badger, 1 rabbit named Betsy and several fishies. I am a big animal lover!

My kitties are all very loveable and they are very demanding in wanting their attention. I got Opie from a local animal shelter. Toby, Emily, and Harley- believe it or not are litter mates. I picked up there mom who was a stray and later found out she was pregnant! I found mama a good home as well as the other kitten she had. Sara, I got from the vet that I used to take my kitties too. She was dumped by her former owners when she was just a kitten- they moved out and left her behind.  A girl that worked at the vet lived next door to these people, took Sara to work (the clinic) to live for a while and then I got her! Winchester, I have had only about a month. A family member found him roaming around his work and looking for food. I recently took him to the vet and found out that he is a Maine ****! He is very beautiful but, I have been having some issues with him. I already posted a message on him on the behavior board!!!! He is a silly kitty! I love all my babies very much! I plan on posting some pictures of them on here soon!

My kitties and I just all wanted to say "hi" to all of you!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Hope you have fun here. I cant wait to see pictures of your cats. [/list]


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to you and your six kitties to the forum!


----------



## Mykitties (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for welcoming my six kitties and I to the forum. I really enjoy this forum so far!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see some pictures, they sound very lovely! :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome! I am looking forward to seeing some pictures when you get the chance to post them.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

I am ALL about pictures!!  I managed to get four in a gallery here in the forum, so you could see some of my kitties.


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hello and welcome pleased to meet you


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

New to the internet?? Well - you're diving right in posting into forums. 

Any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! What an interesting life you must have. I'm glad you've joined us!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!!!  

Sounds like you have a bunch of great kitties!!! @@@


----------

